# MySql Tabelle mit MySQLAdministrator (Anfänger)



## drAb17 (23. Nov 2009)

Ich habe eine MySQL Server auf meinem Laptop als localhost laufen. Konfiguriert wird er via MySQLAdministrator.
Nun möchte ich in einer Tabelle eine Spalte erstellen, die die Daten zweier anderen Spalten Kombiniert.
zum Beispiel habe ich die Spalte id und name. id ist auto_increment.
also:

id             name         id_name
1             Meier          1_Meier
2             Müller          2_Müller

Wie bringe ich die Tabelle dazu die Spalte id_name "automatisch" auszufüllen?

Besten Dank im Voraus für die Antworten.
drAb


----------



## HoaX (23. Nov 2009)

Trigger + Stored Procedure wenn Mysql das denn unterstützt. Klingt allerdings nach komischem Datenlayout was du da machen willst. Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## Prismapanda (24. Nov 2009)

Ja, sowas ist redundanz in höchster Ebene. Wenn du es unbedingt auf DB EBene machen willst, dann nimm doch eine View dafür.

CREATE VIEW example AS SELECT *,CONCAT(id,"_",name) AS id_name FROM tab


----------



## ARadauer (24. Nov 2009)

Warum willst du das machen?


----------



## drAb17 (24. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ersteinmal danke für die Beiträge. Der Code mit dem erstellen einer View funktioniert bestens.
Zum Grund wieso ich das machen möchte:
Ich habe ein wenig Zeit und möchte mir Mysql näherbringen.
Desshalb wollte ich eine Tabelle mit Personen erstellen und jede Person soll eine eigene Tabelle mit seinen einträgen zugewiesen werden. so eine Art Konto. Auf welcher dann die Buchungen für diejeweilige Person laufen. da ich das nicht in einem Feld machen kann möchte ich dort gern den Name der Tabelle für die jeweilige Person hinterlegen.
Wie gesagt ich bin Anfänger.. und spätestens jetzt weist du wie ernst ich das meine 
Über andere Vorschläge zur Realisation bin ich dankbar.

greez


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2009)

> Über andere Vorschläge zur Realisation bin ich dankbar.


Eigene Tabelle fürs Konto mit einem FK auf die Personentabelle, vermeide fachliche Schlüssel und nutze generierte Ids.
Wenn dir das alles nix sagt und der Begriff "Normalform" auch nicht, solltest du jetzt aufhören und dich erstmal einlesen


----------

